
Biggest Vancouver Home Price Fall Since 2013 Is Just Tip of Iceberg - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-04/biggest-vancouver-home-price-fall-since-2013-is-tip-of-iceberg
======
walrus01
[https://globalnews.ca/news/4658157/fentanyl-vancouver-
real-e...](https://globalnews.ca/news/4658157/fentanyl-vancouver-real-estate-
billion-money-laundering-police-study/)

